# what sunglasses are these?



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 3, 2006)

Could any of you help me identify these sunglasses?
I am in LOVE with them!
thanks so much


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 5, 2006)

The sunglasses are Valentino.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_The sunglasses are Valentino._

 





 I was about to say the same thing. My BFF has these.


----------



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

those are hott...I would rock them if my bank would allow it...haha


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_those are hott...I would rock them if my bank would allow it...haha_

 
Fo Sho!!

I would rock the hell outta those!!!! Now who can I convince to buy me these for Christmas?


----------



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 
_Fo Sho!!

I would rock the hell outta those!!!! Now who can I convince to buy me these for Christmas?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

"ohhhh boyfrienddddddd...."


hehehehe


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

WHOAAA!!! those are hot and i f*cking love her


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 13, 2006)

And they come in a dark brown! Though I would prefer the black, it would be outta sight to have TWO pairs!


----------



## Hauddi77 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, these are goin on my christmas list! HOT!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 14, 2006)

WOW!!  those are amazing!! i love them. and they look fabulous on christina. ugh. everything does.

who else do you know who can rock a hairnet and pincurl Pins in their hair?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 19, 2008)

Update : I bought these sunglasses today! I found them at Nordstroms Rack for 70 bucks!


----------

